# Basement design Issue.... Help!



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Have attached a drawing of my basement so everyone knows what I'm dealing with. As you can see I have a beam that I need to deal with when mounting my projector. I will be purchasing the Epson Home Cinema 3500 which has lens shift. I really don't completely I understand how much shift I have with this projector ( says 60%). 

My questions: 

Will the Epson 3500 work for me?

If so as long as the screen does not extend above the beam will it work? 

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For most projectors that I'm aware of - center of the lens aligned with the top of the viewable portion of the screen is the recommended positioning. Based on what you're showing, you might not need any shift


----------

